# 20/20 AEB Build



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

Just some of the parts i have ready to go in 
Brand new AEB head
OEM gasket set
Wiseco pistons
Scat rods 
Forged OBD-1 ABA crankshaft
OEM rod and main bearings








adding these goodies


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (PITGUY)*

Fun stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (PITGUY)*

please list which gasket set you used, which bearings, what piston size and how they where modified.. I think im going to go this route


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (PITGUY)*

Looking good Rick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now feed your dog....


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (Wizard-of-OD)*

This going in your Rado.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

I am going to be watching this... cause I have almost the exact same parts!!


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (bongoRA3)*

the boxer looks familiar.








sounds like a recipe for 400whp daily. looks good bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chupathingy (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

put the spec garbage back in the box and mark it return to sender...Otherwise good luck on your project rick, its been a long time building the raddo back up


----------



## Sam6 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

just starting to get all my parts for the same swap. Any info you can share will be greatly apprecaited. Good luck on your build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NorCalDubber (Feb 22, 2001)

damn thats nice!!! What block are you using?? You gonna port and polish??


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (NorCalDubber)*

Where did you find the " Brand New " AEB head ? 
Nice setup, copycat







jks.. oh and which turbo is that ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_please list which gasket set you used, which bearings, what piston size and how they where modified.. I think im going to go this route

You already know the answers to these questions


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Not a thing wrong with Spec http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

right, that one has no springs in the disk to fly out and create havok.














Id just make sure the splines on the disk are tight on the input shaft, ive seen them totally sheer out the centers (none of my cars, a friend of mine) 


_Modified by EdsGTI at 6:26 PM 11-21-2006_


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Nice setup, copycat







jks.. oh and which turbo is that ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'd be very suprised if you found this out. i think i know. and it's not a t25 turbine.


----------



## Chupathingy (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
Id just make sure the splines on the disk are tight on the input shaft, ive seen them totally sheer out the centers (none of my cars, a friend of mine) 



gee I wonder who's car this was?







oh wait you mean possibly its happen more than once?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (20v_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v_BT* »_
i'd be very suprised if you found this out. i think i know. and it's not a t25 turbine.









Boring and stroking vw motors is nothing new. You take a bigger crank, add pistons from here
Some rods that have been around forever in here
Add some boost from here
Add a brand new AEB 20v head kindly given by VW of America and the typical new stuff (gaskets, bearings, pumps etc)
What do you have?
Winter project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








P



_Modified by killa at 4:22 PM 11-21-2006_


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (Chupathingy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_This going in your Rado.









nah the rado has a engine in there already









_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_I am going to be watching this... cause I have almost the exact same parts!!

the crank on this motor is better tho but i like the block you are using http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Chupathingy* »_put the spec garbage back in the box and mark it return to sender...Otherwise good luck on your project rick, its been a long time building the raddo back up

never had any issues with mine so i'll give this new one a shot and it is for a friends Audi the Corrado is still waiting fro my lazy as$ to finnish the wiring


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

[

please use the search and look up my name on this forum and the Forced Induction this is only a project i decided to post








That turbo is cute isnt it


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (20v_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v_BT* »_
i'd be very suprised if you found this out. i think i know. and it's not a t25 turbine.









I'm guessing a 35r.. but who knows these days with all these hybrids..
30/40r ?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

3071R


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

What is the size and C/R of the pistons?
What block are you using?
Dose the crank have an Oil gear on it, and if not what are you going to do for a oil pump?
Where did you get the "NEW" AEB Head?
Where did you find a forged 92.8mm crank?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_What is the size and C/R of the pistons?

83mm 9.25:1

_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_What block are you using?

AEB

_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_Dose the crank have an Oil gear on it, and if not what are you going to do for a oil pump?

doesn't need it as the oil pump in the AEB is driven of the IM shaft

_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_Where did you get the "NEW" AEB Head?

dealer

_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_Where did you find a forged 92.8mm crank? 

my garage


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

do they make a 92.8mm crank that is forged with oil pump gear?
Or can it be added to the ABA crank?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_do they make a 92.8mm crank that is forged with oil pump gear?

never seen one 

_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
Or can it be added to the ABA crank?

no


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

good stuff...can't wait to see this, what EMS will this be running? where are all the seals at







head bolts etc









Am I the only one not to see this boxer? My dobe loves boxers...
I must be blind:










_Modified by 18T_BT at 7:07 AM 11-22-2006_


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_good stuff...can't wait to see this, what EMS will this be running? where are all the seals at







head bolts etc










most are in this pic


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_what EMS will this be running?


Undecided right now.I really wish they would use an ABA block though...
Think timing belt cover gap...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_









yum


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Undecided right now.I really wish they would use an ABA block though...
Think timing belt cover gap...










i have that one too outside in the corrado


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

is that an oil pan gasket? is that strictly for the AEB pan? I know there isn't one for the AWP/AWW/AWD motors, I used copper sealant and it doesn't leak...hmmm


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

whens this bad boy hitting the jug handles?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_is that an oil pan gasket? is that strictly for the AEB pan? I know there isn't one for the AWP/AWW/AWD motors, I used copper sealant and it doesn't leak...hmmm

all these parts are going on a AEB block but rodney can get you one like that for the AWP/AWW/AWD


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

who do I have to talk to, to get one of those gaskets for the oil pan?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

rhussjr


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_rhussjr 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul....
















Or do you prefer this? (everyone has to be a whore sometimes...)


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_

Or do you prefer this? (everyone has to be a whore sometimes...)


i'd prefer the one that is on the street.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (20v_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v_BT* »_
i'd prefer the one that is on the street.









Or the one that *IS NOT* P Chopped


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (16plus4v)*

yeah lol, i've seen the matrix one like 4 years ago it was on jack stand with the craziest cage ever


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (O2VW1.8T)*

The car's Pearl White. I snapped more pics today, Ricky will put them up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (killa)*


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (PITGUY)*

i take it that was the problematic #4 squirter? you just pull it, or love on it a bit? looks like it was ground a bit. 


_Modified by 20v_BT at 11:49 AM 11-24-2006_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (20v_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v_BT* »_i take it that was the problematic #4 squirter? you just pull it, or love on it a bit? looks like it was ground a bit. 


Oil Squirter #4 sits higher than the other 3 because the trigger wheels is right below. This causes the piston skirt to hit the corner of the oil squirter. I grounded off about 1.5mm from the corner of the squirter and added a 1.5mm copper shim from a old CIS fuel distributor box. This dropped the Oil squirter back down approx. 3mm's which is enough for it to clear the pistor skirt and still doesnt hit the trigger wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (killa)*

You have to mod the #4 squirter to do the 92.8 crank ? I thought it was " drop in " ?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_You have to mod the #4 squirter to do the 92.8 crank ? I thought it was " drop in " ?









This is an AEB block, might be different with the newer Blocks.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (killa)*

Ohh ok.


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Oil Squirter #4 sits higher than the other 3 because the trigger wheels is right below. This causes the piston skirt to hit the corner of the oil squirter. I grounded off about 1.5mm from the corner of the squirter and added a 1.5mm copper shim from a old CIS fuel distributor box. This dropped the Oil squirter back down approx. 3mm's which is enough for it to clear the pistor skirt and still doesnt hit the trigger wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nice fix. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## outlaw (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

Dont hurt'em to bad ! PITCREW...........
lol
Cant wait to see everything rolling. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the most cool and humble guy on the tex.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_









Those are OEM Bearings from the dealership?


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (18JettaPower)*

yeah are they?? I have never seen factory ones without the thrust bearings being separate.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
Those are OEM Bearings from the dealership?

I got them thought a OEM supplier


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_yeah are they?? I have never seen factory ones without the thrust bearings being separate.

mine where seperate too... I wish i could be those kind. Would be a little easier


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_
I got them thought a OEM supplier

 
Yeah thats why. Those are not the originals though right? I have those in my engine now. fedral mogul or sumthin. I also got mine from an OE supplier


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_ 
fedral mogul or sumthin. I also got mine from an OE supplier

Glyco , but i have a set on my 20V ABA that i got from Pagparts and they look just like that


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Rick, put a piston and rod combo in #3 and give it a turn. Trying to save you some time.
Gimme a call.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

dont have your #


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

_Modified by Audi4u at 9:39 AM 11-25-2006_


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

it was only # 4 squirter that had to be moded and the block walls to were ground to clear the rod


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Rick, put a piston and rod combo in #3 and give it a turn. Trying to save you some time.
Gimme a call.

Andre, every journal had a piston and rod in it already, I made sure they everything clears. If you mean that I must shave the reinforcement at the bottom of the block then it's already done, prolly can't see it too well from that pic.
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (Wizard-of-OD)*

some pics of a AWW/AEG /AEB 20v motor








AWW block 
















head gasket part# 
















head studs in








AEB head
































turbo and exhaust manifold
















does anyone know who makes this exahust manifold ???


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Andre, every journal had a piston and rod in it already, I made sure they everything clears. If you mean that I must shave the reinforcement at the bottom of the block then it's already done, prolly can't see it too well from that pic.
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul

I saw that it was shaved down some, It just didn't LOOK enough. It just perception. When we did the audi the block wasn't shaved only the one hump.
I know you're untop of your stuff thats why i was just suggesting that it be checked just to make sure. We tried two sets of rods pauter and scat. The pauter also hit but wouldn't have to cleared as much as if when 
the scats are used.
It will also hit the intermediate shaft.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

so are you saying that when you put a 92.8mm crank in a 1.8L block that you have to shave the inside of it so that the rods will clear? Or is that only with the block that PITGUY is using.
I have a AWD that i'm building with almost the exact setup 92.8mm crank scat rods and 83mm pistons. Will I have to noch my block out so the rods will clear with the add stroke?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I saw that it was shaved down some, It just didn't LOOK enough. It just perception. When we did the audi the block wasn't shaved only the one hump.
I know you're untop of your stuff thats why i was just suggesting that it be checked just to make sure. We tried two sets of rods pauter and scat. The pauter also hit but wouldn't have to cleared as much as if when 
the scats are used.
It will also hit the intermediate shaft.

Yup, did that, took me around 2-3 hours to sort all of that stuff out by myself, pulling crank/piston/rod out, putting it back in, shave it down, blow air on the block to get metal shavings out, put rotating assembly back in







.
The 2L 16v Intermediate shaft doesnt hit but the oil pump drive gear doesnt fit the bore so the 1.8t stuff hast to be used. I marked down where the rod #4 hits and shaved it down a bit then off to the machine shop to balance it, i'll post pics soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_so are you saying that when you put a 92.8mm crank in a 1.8L block that you have to shave the inside of it so that the rods will clear? Or is that only with the block that PITGUY is using.
I have a AWD that i'm building with almost the exact setup 92.8mm crank scat rods and 83mm pistons. Will I have to noch my block out so the rods will clear with the add stroke?

I think its only for the AEB motor.. from what i've heard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

Rick,
I made that manifold.
Jim


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (zornig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zornig* »_Rick,
I made that manifold.
Jim


Jim, my guess is that it's Andre's manifold? I'm using a cast one.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

how much HP is the AEG crank good for, would it surviv 500+whp and 8k rpm


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (PITGUY)*

Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif is that the lightened clutch?

_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zornig* »_Rick,
I made that manifold.
Jim



Thank's for the reply Jim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_how much HP is the AEG crank good for, would it surviv 500+whp and 8k rpm

i think theres a few pleople in here runing close to 500 whp with a cast crank already

_Quote, originally posted by * 18bora* »_Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif is that the lightened clutch?


this is going on a Audi A4 with a dual mass flywheel


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (zornig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zornig* »_Rick,
I made that manifold.
Jim


Is there a matching downpipe and wastegate outlet that goes with the mani for a mk4?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Ok, got around to work on it again, here are both intermediate shafts and oil pump drive gears side by side:








2L 16v on the left, 1.8 16v or 1.8t on the right
You must shave the inner part of the 1.8L gear's just like in the pic below, this is done so that the 4th rod doesn't hit the gear.








top view:








Now just wainting for a couple of more gaskets and o-rings and ready to close and drop this bad boy in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*

wow! how much did you shave off if it?


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (20v_BT)*

Won't that reduce the strength of the gear? Would it be possible to enlarge the bore in the block so the 2.0 oil pump gear and IM shaft could be used?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (Hugh Gordon)*

its been done this way for many years now, since before ther was an ABA motor. 
I can vouch for the strength of the shaved intermediate gear, I never broke one in 3 years of drag racing 8200-8500 rpm and either tire shaking or having a loose flywheel half the time.
Hell i think the oil pump drive gears are stronger than the gears in a vw tranny lol
would be nict to mid the block to fit the 2.0 stuff but probably expensive... someone check it out!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Hugh Gordon)*

It wasn't shaved as much you it may seem, the gear wasn't that much bigger, just look at the pre-cut shaft pic on top and see.

It might be possible to open up the bore on the block and use the 2L 16v stuff, but the cut 1.8t shaft looks pretty strong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

damn.....thats a lot of work....


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Ok, got around to work on it again, here are both intermediate shafts and oil pump drive gears side by side:








2L 16v on the left, 1.8 16v or 1.8t on the right
You must shave the inner part of the 1.8L gear's just like in the pic below, this is done so that the 4th rod doesn't hit the gear.


Interesting. 2 questions here:
1.) How many teeth are on the IM shaft Timing Cog for the 1.8T (<-EDITED)
2.) What is the ratio of IM Shaft Gear to oil pump gear (or better yet, just # of teeth on each)
I am trying to figure out the oil pump speed in comparison to the 9a setup like I am running on my 2020 setup.
hmmm
Thanks,
Shawn


_Modified by sdezego at 11:40 AM 11-29-2006_


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (sdezego)*

So do you just turn it on a lathe to shave it down, or is there another way?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_i think theres a few pleople in here runing close to 500 whp with a cast crank already

Arent the AEG crankshafts forged ? Or is it the ABA ones that are forged ?


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Arent the AEG crankshafts forged ? Or is it the ABA ones that are forged ?

AEG cranks are not forged. ABA cranks are forged. the ABA cranks won't work with the internal water pumps though.


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (20v_BT)*

only obd 1 ABA cranks are forged. Id use the whole short block if possible, forged crank and oil squirters in the bores


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (Captain Jack)*

some OBD-2 ABA cranks are forged too


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

intresting but seems to be some work


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Hugh Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hugh Gordon* »_So do you just turn it on a lathe to shave it down, or is there another way?

No other way that I know of.Simply place in lathe and turn it down.


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

Is there a way to tell without tearing the motor down?


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (Captain Jack)*

So what will the displacement be on this motor with the 83mm bore and the 2.0 crank?


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (Hugh Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hugh Gordon* »_So what will the displacement be on this motor with the 83mm bore and the 2.0 crank?

iirc, 2036 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (20v_BT)*

82.5 mm = 1984 (stock 2.0) 
83.0 mm = 2008
83.5 mm = 2032


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

http://converter.dubohio.com


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Captain Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain Jack* »_Is there a way to tell without tearing the motor down? 

By looking @ the engine code.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Bolted on the head: 








New oil pump








New Waterpump installed:








Bigger oil filter:








Installed with a Anti-sure GT4082 compressor side








Just need to get the roller for hydro part of the timing belt and will be able to time it and be done with all the belts[up] 
Paul


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*

Thats a 3040r right ?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

oh nap 40r sick can't wait to see how its going to perform


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*

Use the vented valve cover.... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Use the vented valve cover.... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Is there any significant difference ?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Is there any significant difference ?

Yes, vente the valve cover as well so there's less chance of seals/gaskets leaking for one.


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

looking good paul. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif fire that bitch up today...


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (20v_BT)*

lol, still need some stuff, but if i did it by sunday it'd be nice, this way i'd have another car since i managed to rip the subframe on the turbo 16v yesterday


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_lol, still need some stuff, but if i did it by sunday it'd be nice, this way i'd have another car since i managed to rip the subframe on the turbo 16v yesterday









LOL







nice one


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

GT4082 isnt that thing good for 650hp? arent you going to see alot of lag with that thing?


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_GT4082 isnt that thing good for 650hp? arent you going to see alot of lag with that thing?

it's a 3082. i think someone got happy with the 10key. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I want updates!.....lol


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

the motor is going in today


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_the motor is going in today 

whats it going in?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*

Audi A4


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_
whats it going in?

Why not read the whole post?


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Bump. I'm in love with this thread.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

Big Sidemount Intercooler is here. I need to take some pics of the setup, perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*

sweet


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Big Sidemount Intercooler is here. I need to take some pics of the setup, perhaps tomorrow.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (PITGUY)*

Started to instal the motor today


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (PITGUY)*

Home at last


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (PITGUY)*

good job man, can't wait to see what it does


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (O2VW1.8T)*

Turbo and intake manifold installed


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (PITGUY)*

'bout time freaking slackers. wtf are you going to be using for engine management on this paul?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (mirror)*

its the holidays too many of these









Bosch ecu


----------



## outlaw (May 12, 2003)

*Re: 20/20 AEB Build (PITGUY)*

good $hlt paul......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## CO AVANT (Apr 27, 2005)

saw this thread on AZ as well. Your car is gonna be sick. Congrats bro!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Big Sidemount Intercooler is here.

May I suggest 2 + an S4 front bumper?








Turbo ---> SMIC#1 ---> cross pipe ---> SMIC#2 ---> VR6 throttle body.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

We actually thought about making huge Twin sidemounts for both the A4 and S4.
You never know


----------



## methadone (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (killa)*

Guys why is this called a 20/20?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (methadone)*

2.0L 20V


----------



## methadone (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_2.0L 20V

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (methadone)*

I love that turbo! That compressor cover looks sick, I just recently saw an Anti-Surge 82mm cover over at forced performance, I haven't seen it anywhere else. PM me some prices on that turbo killa, GT3082R.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_I love that turbo! That compressor cover looks sick, I just recently saw an Anti-Surge 82mm cover over at forced performance, I haven't seen it anywhere else. PM me some prices on that turbo killa, GT3082R.

Yup, they're not really off the shelf units.


----------



## Smokey the Bandit (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Looking sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Yup, they're not really off the shelf units.









Yes but almost everyone these days’ seams to be offering an anti surge cover as an option ore am I missing something?
Who in fact makes these covers Garrett?
Or are they just original covers that get machined?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_
Yes but almost everyone these days’ seams to be offering an anti surge cover as an option ore am I missing something?
Who in fact makes these covers Garrett?
Or are they just original covers that get machined? 


Precision does offer an anti surge drilled compressor housing. ATP can do it for you but it'll take months. I get these from my Garrett Master distributor, and they are indeed Garrett T04S covers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jijohans (Jan 18, 2004)

What TB are you going to use? Standard inntake manifold? Expected HP? 500+?


_Modified by jijohans at 1:04 PM 1-7-2007_


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (jijohans)*

is this thing running yet paul?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (mirror)*

hes waiting on some misc parts


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

Im just wondering if your getting my IM's or not


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

pm sent


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_hes waiting on some misc parts 

2 weeks.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (mirror)*

Taking his time


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

Project 22/20 coming next month


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Project 22/20 coming next month









2.2L 20V let me know when that thred shows up!


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Project 22/20 coming next month









who is doing the work on the ALH block ?


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Ok, got around to work on it again, here are both intermediate shafts and oil pump drive gears side by side:








2L 16v on the left, 1.8 16v or 1.8t on the right
You must shave the inner part of the 1.8L gear's just like in the pic below, this is done so that the 4th rod doesn't hit the gear.








top view:








Now just wainting for a couple of more gaskets and o-rings and ready to close and drop this bad boy in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










where and how did you get that intermediate shaft done, Im doing the same exact set-up and thats the last thing I need done...


----------



## DIRTYMOFO (Oct 13, 2003)

is this thread dead?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (DIRTYMOFO)*

i'm starting to think my car will done first.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (DIRTYMOFO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIRTYMOFO* »_where and how did you get that intermediate shaft done, Im doing the same exact set-up and thats the last thing I need done...

x2


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
i'm starting to think my car will done first.









me too and my motor is sitting on my kitchen table... lol killa what gives?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (DIRTYMOFO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIRTYMOFO* »_is this thread dead?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
me too and my motor is sitting on my kitchen table... lol killa what gives?

saw a girl driving it down my street a few minutes ago


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

well all i can say is good luck my 85 golf is getting this royal engine combo as well Im but im using a obd-1 aba block and aeb head as well with some other goodies hope to start on it in soon.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_
saw a girl driving it down my street a few minutes ago









Man, im bad with these threads, car's been out for months, rips pretty good
Paul


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

still waiting for a ride


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Are you going to dyno or track it so we can see what that 3082 can do?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_Are you going to dyno or track it so we can see what that 3082 can do?

The 3082 can do a lot, problem is that it only has 60lb injectors right now. I'll dyno it in a few weeks


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (DIRTYMOFO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DIRTYMOFO* »_is this thread dead?

half, you have to get the IM machined, give it to a machine shop to do that, it's quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

slacker


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_Are you going to dyno or track it so we can see what that 3082 can do?

[email protected], right off the wastegate, gonna put some race gas in there and turn it up.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
[email protected], right off the wastegate, gonna put some race gas in there and turn it up.

real boost plz


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_real boost plz









He is getting old...his heart cant afford it,why do you think he went with a sedan?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
He is getting old...his heart cant afford it,why do you think he went with a sedan?

So that me and your sister have a bit more room in the back???


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_So that me and your sister have a bit more room in the back???









Shes a minor








Say hi to Bubba for me...


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Shes a minor








Say hi to Bubba for me...









this threads worthless without pics (of the sister)


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*

What was the trap speed?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
this threads worthless without pics (of the sister) 

Sure,ill email them to your wife....


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*

Ok, now it's getting interesting, wife, sisters...








Trap speed was 101, not much but only 10psi so i was quite happy about the whole psi vs ET. Trying to finish up the mk4 vr kit now, but might do a fmic and put the boost at a bit under 30psi, that should max out the 630's


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_ but might do a *fmic* and put the boost at a bit under 30psi, that should max out the 630's

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

better cooling for the GT30ARRRRR


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_better cooling for the GT30ARRRRR

put a BFSM on the passenger side too


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

thought about that, but i'd need new pipes, my turbo outlet is 2.5" and i want to take full advantage of extra volume from the pipes.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (PITGUY)*

BUMP for progress?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_BUMP for progress?

Maybe a FMIC this weekend, we'll see Val.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

this isht is slow


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Paul you still on the 3082?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

What kind of power did this put down?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Paul you still on the 3082?

Yes he still has the 3082

looking to upgrade the trans before turning up the boost 
Paul doesnt want this to happen to his


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_
Yes he still has the 3082

Thanks for the reply








And about the tranny, which gear is that and what setup (power) was that car on?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks for the reply








And about the tranny, which gear is that and what setup (power) was that car on?


98 B5 Quattro 2.0 with 35r tapp software and FR manifold at low boost


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_

98 B5 Quattro 2.0 with 35r tapp software and FR manifold at low boost

Ouch, I worry a bit then... Thats the same turbo/mani/software setup I'm installing on my built 2.0 98' B5 quattro after Waterfest


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

This car might be at WF if the 01E is in


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Oh is that Tapp's old car that Dom has now? Thought that was 01E already...


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Oh is that Tapp's old car that Dom has now? Thought that was 01E already...


no this is a jersey car


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Awesome, BT quattro company is always good to have


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

you blew a tranny on a quattro on a 3082 and Tapp SW?
oh dear.......
what gear went and how? bad launch or just gave up on boost?
sorry, just need to know I won;t have to replace the gearbox 500 miles into my build


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_you blew a tranny on a quattro on a 3082 and Tapp SW?
oh dear.......
what gear went and how? bad launch or just gave up on boost?
sorry, just need to know I won;t have to replace the gearbox 500 miles into my build

3rd gear broke on a upshift on a quattro with a 35R and Tapp SW


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

ouch.
what numbers where you putting down?
550+?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

no dyno


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_3rd gear broke *on a upshift*...

that's just sick. lol


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_
that's just sick. lol

needs more boost and a 01E


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

what progress do you want to know? doing suspension on it now and hopefully do the built 01E if not then i'll blow the 01A first


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_what progress do you want to know? doing suspension on it now and hopefully do the built 01E if not then i'll blow the 01A first

Shouldve been blown by now Paul...


----------

